# Used and New Book Stores in Subic Bay



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

Are there any Used or New Book Stores in the Subic Bay area?

LarryM


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Larry,

You'll probably get info on stores from those living in Subic. SM Mall in Clark (Angeles) has a used book store called "Book Read." Pretty good selection and low prices. If driving from Subic it takes just about 40 minutes to get to the SM mall in Clark...


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't recall seeing any used book stores here in the Olongapo / Subic area but I will keep my eyes open.

For new books there are two National Bookstores but they are very small with a limited selection. The National Bookstore at SM Clark probably has a larger selection.

If you don't have one already, consider getting a Kindle and you can download books from Amazon. I got rid of almost all my books when I left the US.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have pretty much given up on Book stores here. I even had issues finding decent books in the bigger book stores in Manila. For me I prefer Amazon and read my books digitally now. I get exactly what I want and they have an Android/Apple app now, so you are not required to have a Kindle anymore.


----------



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

*Android/Apple App*



jon1 said:


> I have pretty much given up on Book stores here. I even had issues finding decent books in the bigger book stores in Manila. For me I prefer Amazon and read my books digitally now. I get exactly what I want and they have an Android/Apple app now, so you are not required to have a Kindle anymore.


Jon,

Thanks for the great info; especially the info on the Android/Apple app. Looking forward to meeting you when we get there.

LarryM


----------

